# Anyone Have pics of tinted tail lights on PBM with/without black valence?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Just trying to get a visual.

On the rear valence I'm trying to decide between painting it PBM or a matte black finish for some minor contrast.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

heres a pic of mine with the back de badged, emblem overlays, and the tails tinted.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

maybe it's the angle - but the GTO looks distorted.

Thanks for the pic though.

06 tails?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f42/nite-shade-tails-side-markers-22284/

There are some finished pics of mine. If you want more pics or anything shoot me a PM. I can take more.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah its probly the angle. i went with the tints instead of the nightshades. My experience in the past always left the tails with a satin look. i got the tints on ebay for about 14 bucks and they were super easy to install plus they are removable if you need to. just my 2 cents. and yes they are 06 tails


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

MikeTheDiabetic said:


> yeah its probly the angle. i went with the tints instead of the nightshades. My experience in the past always left the tails with a satin look. i got the tints on ebay for about 14 bucks and they were super easy to install plus they are removable if you need to. just my 2 cents. and yes they are 06 tails


I bought the same ones as you off ebay I bet, but they're too dark for my taste. I don't want the tails blacked out, but just a light smoke to dim the gawdy chrome you see from the side on the 06 tails. maybe 50% but i can't find any pre cut static tint other than 20 or 35.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah mine are the darkest i believe somewhere around 20%. they look dark but in the sunlight you can still see inside the lights no problem.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

The tint looks dull or satin finish or is it some camera effect?


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

Im not sure what you mean or what your refering to


----------



## 04Black Goat (Dec 5, 2009)

Here is a pic of my car I did it my self and i used regular window tint 5% and they are dark
IMG_0602.JPG
IMG_0604.JPG
IMG_0605.JPG


----------



## GTOwner (Jan 31, 2009)

I will be starting and completing my tail light Nightshades this weekend and Will post pictures up afterwards. Thanks for the short DiY guide.


----------

